# Nintendo DX (not DS heh)



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's my set of 70 Nintendo-themed screensavers. <3 Nintendo & <3 my Kindle!

http://www.christopherwu.net/files/nes_kindledx_screensavers.zip

Enjoy!

It comes with title-screens of over 20 games! All in 824x1200 resolution... already optimized for 16-color K2DX screens... weee!!!































OH YEAH!

***edit** People have asked, so here's a K2 formatted (600x800) archive of the same screensavers. Enjoy!*
http://www.christopherwu.net/files/nes_kindle2_screensavers.zip


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

O my gosh those are so fun. Thanks for making them. It totally brings back memories of the original Nintendo. Especially that boxing game, I was like 5 or 6 and I would always try to beat my dad at that game (he would always win) He could beat hurricane (can't remember full name) and I couldn't lol. 

I don't have a dx but I might take a few and just resize them. Thanks again!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> O my gosh those are so fun. Thanks for making them. It totally brings back memories of the original Nintendo. Especially that boxing game, I was like 5 or 6 and I would always try to beat my dad at that game (he would always win) He could beat hurricane (can't remember full name) and I couldn't lol.
> 
> I don't have a dx but I might take a few and just resize them. Thanks again!


If you resize them for the K1 and K2, please post them here. I'd love these.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I don't have a dx but I might take a few and just resize them. Thanks again!





CS said:


> If you resize them for the K1 and K2, please post them here. I'd love these.


Ask and ye shall receive! Here's a K2 formatted (600x800) archive of the same screensavers. Enjoy!
http://www.christopherwu.net/files/nes_kindle2_screensavers.zip


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you VERY much.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

No worries, glad you enjoy 'em.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

unrequited said:


> Ask and ye shall receive! Here's a K2 formatted (600x800) archive of the same screensavers. Enjoy!
> http://www.christopherwu.net/files/nes_kindle2_screensavers.zip


Very Nice! Thank you so much


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for doing this and sharing! So many of them bring back so many great memories. I can't wait to put my K2 in sleep mode and see what old memory pops up.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah, you got Tyson-Punchout.  One of the best eva.


----------

